# Sweet tooth.



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

A couple of times a week I find one of the caps on the feeder missing. I thought it was the squirrels. I was wrong.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice! Says I got to spread some around or I'd pass you a green..


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. Apparently I have a sugar junkie woodpecker, he was back
yesterday and today.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Love the red eyes...so unusual in nature.


----------

